# Have you had problem with a Truma Combi



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I can't find the thread in question, so hopefully those that were affected can reply here. 

Have you had a problem with the Truma Combi 4E or Truma Combi 6E? I am only asking about these models, not the C 6002 EH.

Basically, the Combi 4E and Combi 6E are the boilers that provide heating and hot water. They also run off gas and electric. 

I recall reading somewhere about the fan running at high speed and then shutting down. 

Also, does your boiler give off a pong?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Hi Russell

I had that problem, the fan used to blow fast, cut out and the red light flashed. I took the MH in to Truma and they exchanged the boiler with a re-conditioned one with updated electronics, that was in March 2010. 
I did mention the smell to the guys at Truma and was told it was not a problem, there is nothing to burn. :roll: 
The fan still runs fast at times but thats when its been on electric/gas and shortly after its been turned off. It only comes on for around 30 seconds to stop its self from overheating.  

Hope you can follow that.  


Paul


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fan*

Yes, thanks Paul, the red light/fan is the issue I had but I also remember a thread about the same on here

Cheers

R


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I had the problem of the Truma cutting out and the red light coming on and at times the fan speeding up.
As we mostly use the van in the summer months it didn't happen very often and every time I took it in to the dealers the fault wouldn't show up (known as sods law).
After some very prolonged testing at home and a chilly few days away in November the fault seems to have cleared up by itself. Whatever I do to provoke it, it will not cut out or throw a 'wobbly' (technical term :wink: ).

Landyman.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Not worked on one yet Russel, but i think very soon I will... a friend has one in the camper and its been nothing but trouble... so it seems, the 6002eh as you know dose electric water and air heating as well, by the sound of it seems my choice to upgrade to a c6002eh was the better idea... be interested to hear what the problem is... if the fan goes at full speed that means the thermistor (well in the c series and i guess the same in yours) is around 26Kohms or open circuit, now by chance and only just I had a very interesting fault, the battery volts on the pcb when its running is always 11.5 volt or above and dose not dip below that? very easy to miss as I did until I put a pure 12volt supply on it and all was better... was one of the AGM batteries at fault... was a bit of fun though.. :roll:


----------



## bendog (Apr 15, 2008)

*Truma 6E*

Had fan overspeed tripping problems with my 6E, took it to Truma, they have now developed a new pcb board to overcome this, talk to Trumas very helpfull.


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

Yes I've had problems with the 6E. 

First was a complete meltdown of the PCB and fan motor requiring a complete new boiler at only four months old.

Second was a failed element leaving only 900W available in the depths of the recent cold spell. This was at eighteen months old and I understand an element failure is quite common.

The smell of burning is also frequently apparent when switched to water only on electric.

All in all I'm not impressed with Truma German engineering


----------

